# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Vendita Autovettura

## PATRIZIA3154

Sono Un Commerciante Che Opera Nel Settore Della Ristorazione
In Data 31/01/2007 Ho Ceduto Ad Un Concessionario Di Autovettura
La Mia Auta Inserita Trai I Beni Ammortizzabili In Azienda. 
Al Momento Dell'acquisto Mi Sono Detratto Soltanto Il 10% Dell'iva Ora Al Momento Della Cessione Come Devo Emettere La Relativa Fattura? 
Con Iva Sull'intero Importo Di Vendita? 
Grazie In Attesa Urgente 
Patrizia

----------


## Speedy

> Sono Un Commerciante Che Opera Nel Settore Della Ristorazione
> In Data 31/01/2007 Ho Ceduto Ad Un Concessionario Di Autovettura
> La Mia Auta Inserita Trai I Beni Ammortizzabili In Azienda.
> Al Momento Dell'acquisto Mi Sono Detratto Soltanto Il 10% Dell'iva Ora Al Momento Della Cessione Come Devo Emettere La Relativa Fattura?
> Con Iva Sull'intero Importo Di Vendita?
> Grazie In Attesa Urgente
> Patrizia

  Presumendo che l'iva della vecchia vettura non sia stata oggetto di domanda di recupero (oltre il 10%), la fattura di vendita va emessa con imponibile pari alla quota detratta rispetto a quella interamente pagata.
Esempio: se la vettura vecchia è stata venduta a 10.000 tutto compreso, la parte fine a 1.000 va venduta con iva 20% (imponibile 833,33 + iva 166,67) mentre la restante parte di 9.000 va indicata come operazione esente art. 10 comma 26 quinquies dpr 633/72.
Ciao

----------

